# 020 gear oil?



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

what is a good gear oil for my 020? has 50000 miles on the trans and is in need of a oil change. this isn't the first go around. just want to know if anyone has come across something new and better.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 020 gear oil? (soontobe83)*

I have found that the Pennzoil Synchromesh is great stuff. It is designed for use in transmissions with yellow metals (copper, brass, etc) which are in the 020 units. It got rid of my 2nd gear grind.
Autozone has it at a reasonable price.
Just my $.02
Mav.


----------

